# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik doe elke dag een middagdutje

## Leontien

> Een middagdutje is goed voor het hart en kan beschermen tegen een hoge bloeddruk. Dat blijkt uit onderzoek van het Allegheny College in Pennsylvania. 
> 
> Volgens de onderzoekers helpt een middagdutje van 45 minuten de bloeddruk van mensen verlagen. Vooral na een stressvolle gebeurtenis.
> 
> Voor het onderzoek werden 85 gezonde studenten in twee groepen verdeeld. De ene groep moest een stresstest doen en mocht vervolgens gaan slapen. De andere groep kreeg ook de test, maar mocht daarna niet gaan slapen.


Nu.nl

*Doe jij elke dag een middagdutje of soms of juist helemaal nooit?*

Stem en geef je mening!

----------


## Magica

Ik doe wel elke middag een middagdutje, maar dat is eigenlijk geboren uit noodzaak. Als ik het niet doe, stort ik in de loop van de avond in en dan is de pijn in mijn rug en benen niet meer te houden. Ook ben ik zo vermoeid dat mijn ogen vanzelf dichtvallen.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Soms zou ik dat wel willen om elke middag even een dutje te doen,  :Wink:  maar dat gun ik mijzelf niet en ik hèb er niet altijd de tijd voor!!! 's avonds na het avond eten krijg ik het echter wèl voor de kiezen, en dan moèt ik echt even onderuit hangen op de bank...ff chillen, en dan vallen mijn ogen dicht en dompel ik even in dromenland.... :Big Grin:

----------


## ben0911

Wel tijd voor, maar het lukt me gewoonweg niet.
s'Avonds bij de TV is veel makkelijker. Of heeft iedereen dat?

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik doe meestal geen middagdutje, tenzij ik door ziekte en/of lichamelijke klachten zo vermoeid ben dat ik niet anders kan...

----------


## maai

Als ik het kan doen voel ik mij veel beter. Jammer genoeg gaat dat niet op het werk!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Maai,
Ja soms dan wil je het wel maar kan het niet ivm werk of school...

----------


## Ronald68

Heel simpel: Geen tijd voor.

----------


## mammalou

Nu ik niet lekker in mijn vel zit doe ik ook de pouwernap ....even het gas los laten en even op de rem staan .....daarna heb ik weer veel energie ....en probeer weer verder van mijn dag te genieten .....dus lieffies het is goed in deze crazywereld .....vooral van onszelf houden .....en ons het middagdutje ons te gunnen ...Okay ????mooi zo !!!!!!
lLaat ons de slak eren ,
die de vreugde kent in ...
zijn eigen tempo van 
het leven te genieten ........

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Niks dat beter is dan een middagdutje; als het niet langer duurt tenminste dan een 45', anders loop je het risico om je bioritme in de war te sturen. Er zijn voorbeelden van bekende personen, bijvoorbeeld Jean-luc Dehaene, die na vijf of tien minuten dutten aan de vergadertafel weer fris zijn voor enkele uren topoverleg.

----------


## christel1

Ik vind dat je moet luisteren naar je lichaam, als ik voel dat ik moe ben dan mag iedereen op zijn kop staan dansen en dan doe ik een dutje.... en ze moeten me dan ook niet gaan wakker maken want daar word ik dan maar pas eerst chagrijnig van...

----------


## sietske763

ik sliep ook altijd een uurtje s,middags maar toen ik bij internist was zei dr dat s,middags slapen heel erg slecht was voor conditie etc

----------


## dotito

Ook ik doe een dutje als ik voel als mijn lichaam dat nodig heeft. Is nu wel niet dagelijks, maar gebeurd wel regelmatig. En moet zeggen dat ik mij achteraf veel energieker en beter voel. Natuurlijk moet je ook geen uren blijven liggen, maar een dutje van een 40 min kan wel wonderen doen.

----------


## U275379

Elke dag sta ik op om 4u, en werk dan van 4u30 tot 9u. 't Is dan ook logisch dat een middagdutje welkom is en ik ervan kan genieten! Dit dutje duurt ongeveer 30' en alleszins, 't is heilzaam en ontspannend!

----------


## cornelia49

Ook ik doe elke dag een dutje. Ik heb het gewoon nodig; dat voel ik.
Na 16 maanden chemo in 2006 en 2007 kan ik er niet meer buiten.
En daarna ga ik weer vrolijk aan het werk!

----------


## paling

paling 
soms doe ik het als mijn man bv na zijn slokdarmoperatie dit jaar 4 geleden en nu een buismaag ,regelmatig dumping dagen heeft en dan soms wel 5 uur s,morgens uit bed is ,ik ben dan bezorgt ,dan wil ik even liggen ook door de pijn aan mijn lies en heup

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Er zijn heel wat psychologische problemen die veroorzaakt worden door slaaptekort en die dus kunnen verminderen door bijvoorbeeld een middagdutje. Omgekeerd zijn er veel psychologische problemen die als gevolg hebben dat men slaapproblemen heeft. Dit zal een middagdutje niet oplossen. Integendeel, men zal die problemen dienen aan te pakken om zijn slaapproblemen weg te helpen.

----------


## Fokke

Nu doe ik elke dag een middagdutje, nadat ik op 30-12-2010 drie omleidingen heb gekregen en door een lekkage op zondagmorgen 02-01-2011 opnieuw geopereerd ben

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

ja dat is eigenlijk geen middagdutje maar eerder recupereren na zware lichamelijke vermoeidheid.

----------


## robbiejm

elke dag een half uurtje, laat jezelf in je waarde en doe het gewoon, je verdient het. begin eens aan jezelf te denken, als je dat nog niet genoeg doet......

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

ja vind ik ook, het is een vorm van zorg voor jezelf en van respect voor je eigen lichaam.

----------


## yvonnehelena

Ik doe ook s,middags een dutje...uit noodzaak, ik heb een tunnel vizie(kokkerzien)ik sta vroeg op 6.15 en om een uur of 2 begin ik moe te worden mijn ogen vallen bijna van zelf dicht...al is het maar een half uurtje, daarna
kan ik alles weer aan.

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Dit zal ook afhangen van het uur waarop je gaat slapen en het aantal uur slaap dat je effectief nodig hebt om uitgerust te zijn. Ik doe vaak een middagdutje als ik 's nachts wat te weinig geslapen heb. Een halfuurtje (soms kwartiertje) dutten is voor mij dan voldoende om fris te zijn, ondanks bv. twee uur te weinig slaap 's nachts.

----------


## yvonnehelena

wij gaan meestal voor 11 naar bed,maar het kokerzien van mij kost een heleboel energie.
het is konstand lopen scennen om de omgeveing te zien.vandaar mijn middag dutje.

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Lijkt me inderdaad wel iets bijzonders dat heel veel tijd en energie kost, dat kokerzien.

----------


## christel1

Ik doe ook bijna alle dagen een middagdutje, voel dat ik dat nodig heb. Meestal sta ik rond 7 uur op en rond een uur of 1 beginnen ik moe te worden, heb nu geslapen van half twee tot 3 uur en heeft me deugd gedaan

----------


## sietske763

als ik een middagdutje doe voelt dat heerlijk!
alleen de nacht daarop is dan een drama.
heb gi middag ook even heerlijk geslapen, vannacht dus een vreselijke nacht.
heb nu dus weer heel veel behoefte om even te slapen, maar ik moet het niet doen, vecht er nu dus tegen...anders is het vannacht weer helemaal mis.

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Ja, waarschijnlijk heeft u langer dan 45' geslapen tijdens uw middagdutje. In dit geval komt uw slaapritme in het gedrang.

----------


## sietske763

@ psych.,
als ik slaap smiddags is het altijd precies 1 uur, word dan zelf wakker

----------


## Fokke

Ga heerlijk een half uur slapen.
Zet desnoods de wekker

----------


## christel1

psy, misschien is het beter dat mensen naar hun lichaam luisteren? Gisteren geen dutje gedaan, resultaat, heel slecht geslapen deze nacht en maar pas heel laat in slaap gevallen en als ik een dutje doe, hoe lang het ook mag zijn (zeker langer dan 45 minuten) dan slaap ik 's avonds als een roos, zeker ME/CVS patiënten mogen niet vechten tegen hun slaap want dan worden ze nog zieker... 
Groetjes 
Christel1

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Beste Christel,

Groot gelijk hoor!
Wat ik aangaf was niet meer dan een algemene richtlijn gebaseerd op statistieken in slaaponderzoek. Misschien had ik dit beter vermeld. Dus bij gezonde mensen zijn er sterke verschillen. Zeker bij ziektes luistert men best naar het eigen lichaam en het advies van de betrokken arts. 
Dank voor de terechte correctie.

----------


## MissMolly

Kon ik maar een middagdutje doen, ze zien me aankomen op het werk.
En als ik thuiskom is het tijd om eten te koken.

Manlief komt ongeveer gelijk met mij thuis, en als we niet binnen een uur aan tafel zitten, is de halve avond al om voordat je klaar bent met eten en tafel afruimen.

----------

